# clamping advice needed



## nwcatman (May 26, 2008)

i need to find a way to secure round pieces of mesquite approx. 10"- 24" long and 6"-12" dia. to a sawhorse so that i can use a chainsaw to cut the sides flat to make the pieces square (is this called milling)? i need to stand em up on end on the sawhorse. or....lay em flat on the sides on the sawhorse running the same direction w/2 sides hanging off. i wanna make peppermills out of em. any ideas are appreciated!


----------



## JeffinWIS (May 26, 2008)

When I needed to pare some bigger chunks down enough to fit in the band saw, I used a length of 1/4" chain and a load binder to hold 'em to a big chopping block.  Obviously, ya need to be reaaaaal careful.


----------



## Randy_ (May 27, 2008)

Maybe this will give you some ideas??

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sawbuck


----------



## leehljp (May 27, 2008)

Make a "U" channel out of 2 X 4s. Lay a 2 ft long 2x4 flat; Place a 2nd 2x4 (same length) beside it on its side and screw it into the one laying flat. Then do the same for the other side.

Place the log on this and cut the log. This does well on a bandsaw with a 12 inch or more cutting capacity - for logs the size you mentioned.


----------



## nwcatman (May 27, 2008)

randy and leehljp..............
what you are describing is for cutting off the ENDS of the logs, IF i am understanding right. what i need is to trim the SIDES, top to bottom, lengthwise.  i need to square up the sides of the logs. if i am not on the same page then i apologize. my hands work better than my brain.


----------



## nwcatman (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JeffinWIS_
> 
> When I needed to pare some bigger chunks down enough to fit in the band saw, I used a length of 1/4" chain and a load binder to hold 'em to a big chopping block.  Obviously, ya need to be reaaaaal careful.


thats how i trim my toenails!


----------



## great12b4ever (May 27, 2008)

John, I have made a rig close to what Hank described above "The U shaped channel", with one additional item.  I threaded a piece of all thread and attached it upright on one end, in the center of the "U".  I then made a cleat that would slip over the all thread rod, and a wing nut on top that allowed me to tighten the "cleat against the top of the log on one end (NOTE: I added a sharpened metal point on the underside of my cleat, really a 20 penny nail, so I could hammer that point into the top bark at the end of the log before tightenening the wing-nut down.  This keeps the log from rolling as I make my first slice with either the band saw or chain saw.  I could then remove the log from the channel, and lay the flattened side down on my band saw table and proceed to square up the other three sides.  You could add a similiar arrangement to the side of your sawhorses and hold the log vertically for slicing down one side with a chain saw.  I always just tried to get one side flattened this way, then depended on my bandsaw sled to finish squaring the log.  Hope this helps, and be careful!


----------



## nwcatman (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by great12b4ever_
> 
> John, I have made a rig close to what Hank described above "The U shaped channel", with one additional item.  I threaded a piece of all thread and attached it upright on one end, in the center of the "U".  I then made a cleat that would slip over the all thread rod, and a wing nut on top that allowed me to tighten the "cleat against the top of the log on one end (NOTE: I added a sharpened metal point on the underside of my cleat, really a 20 penny nail, so I could hammer that point into the top bark at the end of the log before tightenening the wing-nut down.  This keeps the log from rolling as I make my first slice with either the band saw or chain saw.  I could then remove the log from the channel, and lay the flattened side down on my band saw table and proceed to square up the other three sides.  You could add a similiar arrangement to the side of your sawhorses and hold the log vertically for slicing down one side with a chain saw.  I always just tried to get one side flattened this way, then depended on my bandsaw sled to finish squaring the log.  Hope this helps, and be careful!


could you by any chance send me a pic of this thing? sure would help!  thanks


----------

